# 2 Demand Drafts ?



## anupam57 (Mar 16, 2013)

Please don't mind my silly question.

As per the german checklist document here -
http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3137364/Daten/3961398/employment.pdf

Applicant has to prepare 2 identical sets of the documents. The list in the above checklist (link) also contains "Demand Draft"

So Do I have to get 2 Demand Drafts ? or Only one Demand Draft would suffice.


----------



## liju84 (Jul 13, 2013)

Only one... But two copies of the remaining documents !!


----------

